# Enclosure size for medium species (GBB?)



## cingwin (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm considering acquiring a green bottle blue tarantula in a few weeks, and as I think it would make a lovely display T, I'm going to invest in an acrylic enclosure from tarantulacages.com.
However, I'm not sure on what size to get. There is one (medium) that's 13 x 7 x 7,  another (large) that's 16 x 8 x8, and another (extra large) that's 20 x 12 x 12. I'm thinking I'm going to spring for a mature female GBB if I can,  but I've read conflicting info about how large they get. Most sites say 4 to 4.5 inches, but a few forums I've perused have claimed DLS's of up to 6 inches. What size enclosure would be best for a mature female GBB, say about 3+ inches?


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 2, 2017)

Based on measurements you provided, mine's enclosure size is closest to your large size.  I glue gunned silks plants along sides and put a decent sized corkbark in.  She webbed the mess out of it.  Mine is an adult now --- I am guessing she is nearing 5" now.  To be fair, I haven't measured.  I keep her dry and have to tear a hole through webbing for water bowl refills - she likes to web over everything!


This isn't a particularly recent pix, I think she's moulted again since this was taken.  I was mostly showing off her webbing.  lol


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 2, 2017)

scottcooper352 said:


> What size enclosure would be best for a mature female GBB, say about 3+ inches?


Are you starting with a sling or a larger individual? My sling came in a deli cup, which he stayed in until he molted. Then I upgraded him to a small Exo Terra Breeding Box (8" x 8" x 5.5"), and he still hasn't outgrown it at almost 3". I think he will be quite comfortable in there for at least another inch of growth.

I may try one of the larger breeding boxes, since they're all low-profile, when he does finally outgrow his current home.


----------



## Hobo (Jun 2, 2017)

An adult would do well in the large or extra large, if they are furnished properly. You could even swing a medium too. It depends on you how much space you are willing to let her take up.
I keep my big female in a 12x12x12 enclosure; it's more than enough space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 2, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I upgraded him to a small Exo Terra Breeding Box (8" x 8" x 5.5")


I tried one of those for when mine was smaller but she kept webbing the bejesus out of the lid and hatches which annoyed me so I moved her to a taller enclosure, I find they appreciate the extra height that a KK offers.

@scottcooper352 My female is currently in the 3-4" range and I have her in a 12"x8"x8" KK and she's webbed up the entire thing except for around her water dish, I'll probably move her to the next size up once she hits 5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 2, 2017)

My GBB hasn't really gained much size last couple of moults - I figure she's about maxed out in size.  

Mine has 2 floor levels -- an underground as well as above-webbed hammock floor -- so mine easily doubled her floor surface with all her webbing.  Plant anchors glue-gunned on sides helped her accomplish this upper floor (although her webbing is so thick, a few glue-points broke free from wall).


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 2, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I tried one of those for when mine was smaller but she kept webbing the bejesus out of the lid and hatches which annoyed me so I moved her to a taller enclosure


Maybe I just got lucky with my GBB. He webbed over all of the leaves I provided as anchor points, but he has not webbed the lid and has mostly left the water dish unwebbed.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 2, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Maybe I just got lucky with my GBB. He webbed over all of the leaves I provided as anchor points, but he has not webbed the lid and has mostly left the water dish unwebbed.


Yeah, my girl would probably try to web up the entire planet given the chance, she still webs the lid a little in the taller enclosure but nowhere near as badly as before, I have 2 of those breeding boxes and they're perfect for my juvie G. pulchripes and G. iheringi females as they don't really burrow that much.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hobo said:


> An adult would do well in the large or extra large, if they are furnished properly. You could even swing a medium too. It depends on you how much space you are willing to let her take up.
> I keep my big female in a 12x12x12 enclosure; it's more than enough space.


@Hobo WOW a blast from the past. A lot of us had thought you disappeared. Where have you been??? Why not posting as much either??


----------



## vespers (Jan 1, 2018)

viper69 said:


> @Hobo WOW a blast from the past.


I thought that same thing when I read it. I had to read the post date twice, haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 1, 2018)

vespers said:


> I thought that same thing when I read it. I had to read the post date twice, haha.


ME TOO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

